# salsa



## dozer (Aug 5, 2007)

just wonderin if you have any recipies for any kickin salsa?
?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wha type are you looking for? Fresh to be used now, or something you can put in a jar and keep for awhile? Any specual chile? Like Chipotle, Ancho, Chimayo, Jalapeno, Serrano, New Mexico...


----------



## dozer (Aug 5, 2007)

lookin for something fresh with either serranos or penos


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 5, 2007)

Show off


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not familiar with your comfort range of heat, adjust by how much chile you use.

1 fresh diced Jalapeno(WITH/WITHOUT SEEDS)
1/2 fresh diced white/brown onion
1-2 fresh diced tomatos
1 diced clove of garlic
teaspoon olive oil
salt to taste
small handful of chopped cilantro
juice from 1/2 lemon

You can substitute Serrano's if you want more heat. I hope this helps you.


----------



## dozer (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks alot rich, ill give it a try today.


----------



## moltenone (Aug 5, 2007)

rich,do you have a canable salsa recipe?



mark


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

How did I know Richoso would be ready to jump in on this one?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks good sweetie but only one garlic glove? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I grew up eatting what Mama called Tomato relish. When I was stationed in San Diego and went to a Mexican restaurant and they served up some salsa with chips I though it was tomato relish just not as much garlic. When we finished it and I ask for more tomato relish everyone laughed at me and the waitress lady looked at me like I was nuts. Go figure? It's the same thing!

It's Salsa season! Enjoy!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Did you mean Cascabel?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Q Queen, you made a very good point about the garlic. I usually have soneone start off with the minimum amounts. You can always add to taste... but you can't subtract. I actually do make some rubs that don't use any chile, but I like the spicy stuff. I also like to experiment with ingredients that usually cannot be market bought. Got to run to a wedding, bye


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

i do about the same recipe only i add cider vinegar  and simmer it for a couple hours then can it in mason jars. i can't wait for these babies to come in...prolly another week then sill ripen,smoke and make a new batch (if they don't get sacrificed as abt's first).  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...noplant002.jpg


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

How about a good recipe for canning? I can eat as hot as most, but it doesn't have to be hot to make me feel manly as long as it's gooood. I made a lot of fresh salsa various ways in the summer, but have never found a canning recipe that I consider really authentic and good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't tried canning anything yet, but I do have some canned stuff that I keep for backup. It's call HATCH select Diced Tomatoes & GREEN CHILES - MEDIUM. This is the best canned stuff I have ever tasted. It has the true New Mexico green chile flavor along with a decent bite. I know real NEW MEXICO CHILE, I BUY A 30# BAG EVERY YEAR AROUND LABOR DAY AND ROAST MOST OF IT. This is real the deal, just add whatever you like, onion, garlic, cilantro...


----------

